# Performance von J3D



## Klausi (6. Jul 2004)

Wie ist eigentlich die Performance von Java3D? Kann man damit auch mehr oder weniger komplexe 3D-Welten erstellen? Wieviel schneller ist denn OpenGl bzw. DirectX? :roll: 
Könntet ihr vielleicht Eure Erfahrungen, die ihr im Umgang mit Java3D schildern?


----------



## Illuvatar (6. Jul 2004)

Java3D baut auf DirectX bzw OpenGL auf, der Unterschied ist, dass Java highlevel ist, und ein wenig Perfomance für die Schnittstelle braucht. Dann kommt halt noch der Performanceunterschied durch die VM dazu.

Damit kann man auch mehr oder weniger komplexe 3D-Welten erstellen.

Insgesamt hab ich recht gute Erfahrungen, ich musste aber feststellen, dass der Soundteil recht schlecht funktioniert (keine Soundausgabe u/o riesiger Heapverbrauch).
Zur Zeit mache ich immer mal wieder damit an einem kleinen Pacman-Spiel weiter, das so funktioniert, wie das "gute alte", bloß das die gesamte Umgebung in 3D (und frei drehbar) ist.
*Bild hochladen will* :wink:


----------



## Isaac (6. Jul 2004)

Ich meine das ich da irgendwo mal eine news gelesen hätte das Java3D aufgegeben wird und Sun mit dem OpenGL Konsortium zusammen arbeiten wird? Hintergrund war das man Java Spieletauglich machen wollte.

Nicht schlagen, ist lange her, vieleicht gebe ich es bedingt dadurch auch komplett falsch wieder.


----------



## Illuvatar (6. Jul 2004)

*schlag* :bae: 
Ich weiß es nicht, ich hab davon noch nie etwas gehört.
Vor kurzem wurde Java3D OpenSource, aber ob noch weiterdaranentwickelt wird, weiß ich nicht.
Die neueste Version ist 1.3.1, und die gibt es schon länger...


----------



## Oxygenic (6. Jul 2004)

Momentan ist Version 1.3.2 in der Queue und als (Open) Source herunterladbar. Ich habe es noch nicht getestet aber neben einigen Bugfixes funktioniert wohl vor allem der Sound wesentlich besser.

Und über die Speed von J3D-Applikationen kann ich mich nicht wirklich beschweren, es geht zwar bei der Initialisierung einer Szene sicher ein wenig was verloren, aber Dank des nativen Cores ist es ansonsten wirklich konkurrenzfähig.


----------



## Illuvatar (6. Jul 2004)

Oxygenic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Momentan ist Version 1.3.2 in der Queue und als (Open) Source herunterladbar. Ich habe es noch nicht getestet aber neben einigen Bugfixes funktioniert wohl vor allem der Sound wesentlich besser.


Cool, hab noch gar nicht gesehen.



			
				Oxygenic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und über die Speed von J3D-Applikationen kann ich mich nicht wirklich beschweren, es geht zwar bei der Initialisierung einer Szene sicher ein wenig was verloren, aber Dank des nativen Cores ist es ansonsten wirklich konkurrenzfähig.


Genau.


----------

